# How to overlock



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

my Processor: ??

it is

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 2.40GHz and i wan t more GHz

Thanks 

i have windows vista Ultimate


With much respect Karli


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

help ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's going to depend on your motherboard, and the bios options.

Complete specs are really needed. Power supply, ram etc.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

what info from my pc u wanna know then?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

everything.

motherboard - make and model, assuming this is a custom built pc. If it is OEM built (Dell, HP/Compaq, Acer etc.) there will not be overclocking options in the bios.

ram - make and model. Value type ram doesn't take well to overclocking. The ram voltage (vdimm) usually needs to be raised to the manufacturer's maximum for stability.

power supply - make, model, and the output (in amperes) for the +3.3, +5, and +12volt rails. This will be on the label on the psu itself, it's not available via software. 
Overclocking greatly increases the amount of power required by the cpu, as much as double.

All other devices in the system. - Not as important as the components previously listed (including the cpu, which you already mentioned), but anything that uses power can have an impact, specially if you have a marginal power supply.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

i have HP Pavilion 

like this

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Of39fTLbL._SS500_.jpg

:/


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The OEM computer makers, such as HP, use their own custom bios. They don't put in the overclocking options, things like voltages and bus speed are not user adjustable like they are on a motherboard you put into a custom build. You basically can't overclock an oem pc through the bios.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

So how to overlock my pc ?

i cant ?
i think there is a way..
cant be O_O

ty


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Like grimx133 said, oem manufactures use custom bios that eliminates the features needed to overclock. Your sol.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

ok man ;/

gl


----------

